# Post you fav pic of your babies



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco he had such a huge head & short little legs  











Bella I love :love7: this pic of her so much  










Mia when her ears stood up


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww those are such cute pictures Alisha. :love5: Poco was such a cute little fuzzball and Mia too, and Bella is sooo pretty.  Did you make her sweater?

I'll have to decide among my pics for my favorites.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you  Yep I made it for Halloween last year.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Poco was such a cutie, I rember that pic of Bella....it's lovely and as for baby Mia...perfect.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

.........


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks all  

Tiffany those are adorable pics :love7:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww I really want to learn to sew or knit so I can make clothes for my girls, that is such a pretty sweater. You're very talented.  

Rocky and Oscar are soooo cute Tiffany!! Rocky is all head there. :love5:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*I adore this picture of Britney. She's got like an attitude look on her little face..and thats what shes all about most of time! She's fierce!*










*I LOVE this pic of my baby girls! my brother took this one*









*one of the perfect pics of Butter*


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

This is one of my favorite of Jassy as a baby...









And here's my fav of Tuck.. he was about 5mos here...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww so sweet everyone  

Brenda I think Mia & Tucker are looking more & more alike & Mias are probably going to be floppy too.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww all the cuteness. :love5: That is the sweetest picture of Britney and Butter together! 

And baby Jasper is just too precious.  I love Tucker he's such a cutie. 

I haven't seen pictures of these four in ages!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, its absolutely my fault. I've been lagging ALOT on taking pics of them! 

Everyone's babies are sooo cute!! Makes me want a third one!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a hard time choosing. :lol: 

This is one of my favorite pictures of Cosette. She was about 10 weeks old here and so wild. I had been trying to get a shot of her but she wouldn't stop playing, I finally made a weird noise and she spun around. :love5:










This is my only picture of Deedlit as a baby and I treasure it.  She had floppy ears and this naked little neck. She was so cute. I wish I didn't have the pen in the shot but it's the only one I've got.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OH.MY.GOD!!! Deedlit was SOOOOOOOO cute as a baby!!! Awww!


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

this took a while to decide because i have soooooooo many favorites...

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/boring100.jpg


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awww so cute everyone


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

[/quote]Tiffany those are adorable pics :love7:[/quote]

thank you 



> Rocky and Oscar are soooo cute Tiffany!! Rocky is all head there. :love5:


thanks, hehe rocky did have a big head when he was little. lol he grew into though i think


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's my two fave pics...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my, I have so many pictures of Yoshi I love, I couldn't possibly pick one  Here are a couple I love :love5:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel when he was 3 months old:









Guinness at 4 months. He was a tiny little fluff ball! :love5:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Here's my two fave pics...


Gizmo was the cutest baby! I don't think I've ever seen these pictures... he's sooooooooo cute. I'm in love! :love5: I think he's a very handsome boy now but those pictures made me fall in love!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awww thank you, he looked like a baby bear when we got him, his eyes were this grey/blue color, yea he made my heart melt too... 
Ahhh why do they have to grow up so fast


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

This is my favorite picture of Ike because it was taken with my Mom the day Dad brought him home (September 25, 2005). It is the only one I have of him with her. She passed away on November 26, 2005.








7 weeks


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so hard to choose but this is one of my fave Twiglet ones this was the second day we had her


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I love this one of Lilly it is from the day we picked her up and she looks like she has been drinking or something.









7 weeks


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awww boy what cute pics of everyones babies Thanks for sharing  

MSBoots I'm so sorry about your Mom ((hugs))


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Awww boy what cute pics of everyones babies Thanks for sharing
> 
> MSBoots I'm so sorry about your Mom ((hugs))


Thanks Alisha, 
The pictures are all so cute! 
It is fun to see how much our babies have changed.
I hope this thread keeps going for quite a while.


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

*BlackJAck*

These are my favs of BlackJack!




































Sorry I couldnt just pick one!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

This is my favorite one of Rylie:










Here's Chloe:










And Madison:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I love this pic of Shiver. I'm going to guess that she was about 12 weeks here.










Edited to add: I like this one too: (sorry about the size - don't know how to change it)


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

This photo of Chico at 3 months old is definately my all time favorite. I gave this photo to my friends and they have his picture posted on their fridge


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

This is my fav pic of vixie at my mums house last summer!









and my fav one of Beni


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awww Thanks everyone for sharing you beautiful pics. All the babies are so cute :love7:


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

They are all indeed so precious. Let's see...my favorite pics....Let's try these!

I love this one of Fuego because he just looks so guilty!










And my sweet Bella...so angelic...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

wow this is hard umm my favorite ever baby photo of Zero is this one taken when he was 12 weeks I miss him being that cute (well actually he's still adorable)










I also love this one of Zero I took recently shame about my hand but I'll edit it out at some point I just love his expression in it lol and yes he was just about to sit for the treat.










and this is my favorite picture of Stitch taken last christmas with his Stitch pillow he was around 7 months


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

this are my fave pics Lola's breeder sent me. i'll put up some more tomorrow (if i have time,we r movin 2morrow) cuz she is going to add some to the website tonight

Lola and her brother Tugger at 5 wks:








3 wks:









10 days old:








3 wks old:








5 wks old:


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I am so loving this thread! 
Puppy pictures are the best!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww! They are are so cute!!! Here's my favorites of mine...

Gracie in her basket...










And Stewie with "crazy face"!...(I know...its a little blurry...but I still love it! He only looks like this after he's been playing REALLY hard!)


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Oops...Were these all suppose to be puppy pics or just any doggie pics? Well....I don't have as many favorite pics of Stewie when he was a pup...I think he's cuter with some more fur on him! 

But this would have to be one of my favorite puppy pics of him...With his little ferret colar on him!...Poor boy, I know! But thats the only one we could find that would fit him when we brought him home!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pictures everyone! They are all so beautiful. :love5:

Here's my favorite pics of my boys. 

Lucky 









Buster









Mr. Peepers (I can't find my favorite pic, I must have it on a disc, so this is my second favorite pic)


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm officially in love with black & tans.  :love5:


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

i got some new pics last night from the breeder!!

























11 more days!!! 

:angel13:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWWWWW :love7: All the pics are perfect


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

They're all too cute.  :love5: :love5:


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

ellad said:


> This photo of Chico at 3 months old is definately my all time favorite. I gave this photo to my friends and they have his picture posted on their fridge


i love his neck!!! :love5:


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Everyone's pictures are SO adorable! I wish I could post a picture of Poco, but unfortuantely, I am stuck in the dark ages. I don't have a digital camera or a scanner. I still use disposeable cameras.  But I have really enjoyed seeing everyone's babies!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Courtney said:


> Gizmo was the cutest baby! I don't think I've ever seen these pictures... he's sooooooooo cute. I'm in love! :love5: I think he's a very handsome boy now but those pictures made me fall in love!


I was totally going to say the same thing!!!!  

Here's my little men.

I have two of Tito....out of tons.....it was hard to choose
This is the pic that made me want him...never saw him at that size.









I know this one is a little fuzzy cause he's up so close, but I <3 it!! (and I love that Marley is being Marley and chewing on a stick in the background)









And lets not forget Mr. Personality!!  - Marley









This is the best pic of him EVER!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

ilovebambam said:


> i love his neck!!! :love5:


Yes!! I'm DEF a big Chico fan! He's adorable!


----------

